# Sucking on blankets/clothing



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm new to SM. This is my first post so I hope I'm doing it right. 
My sweet Lillie turned one in September 09.
Lillie was given to my sister last Christmas as a gift from her husband. My sister couldn't give her the time she deserved so my sister gave her to us when she was 7 months old.
Since she was a baby, she has sucked on blankets and soft clothing. 
Does anyone else have a Maltese who does this?
Anyone have any idea why she does this?

Thanks in advance for your feedback.

Heather


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to SM! 

My Jax sucks/nibbles on the pillows and blankets. His favorite is micro suede stuff. I don't quite know why he does it, I think he finds comfort in it.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:Welcome 2: so glad you joined us and the picture of your little Lillie is so cute, hope you posts more pictures and stories about Lillie. We love pictures. I am sorry I don't know why she is doing this but just wanted to welcome you here. Hopefully someone else knows the reason for you.


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 8 2010, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870854


> Welcome to SM!
> 
> My Jax sucks/nibbles on the pillows and blankets. His favorite is micro suede stuff. I don't quite know why he does it, I think he finds comfort in it. [/B]


Thank you for replying.

Lillie LOVES my micro suede blanket. It comforts her to suck too. She oftens falls asleep sucking on stuff.

My BIL said the lady he bought her from said her mother passed while giving birth to Lillie and her brother (he also passed away). The breeder bottle fed her. 

I wonder if this has anything to do with her "comfort" habit ...

Was Jax bottle fed?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (mama2lillie @ Jan 7 2010, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870859


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 8 2010, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870854





> Welcome to SM!
> 
> My Jax sucks/nibbles on the pillows and blankets. His favorite is micro suede stuff. I don't quite know why he does it, I think he finds comfort in it. [/B]


Thank you for replying.

Lillie LOVES my micro suede blanket. It comforts her to suck too. She oftens falls asleep sucking on stuff.

My BIL said the lady he bought her from said her mother passed while giving birth to Lillie and her brother (he also passed away). The breeder bottle fed her. 

I wonder if this has anything to do with her "comfort" habit ...

Was Jax bottle fed?
[/B][/QUOTE]

No he wasn't. But that may have something to do with it. 
He didn't really start doing it until recently though. He nibbles on his toys too, which I reinforce rather than my blankets!  You'll have ot post more pics of Lillie, she sure is a cutie!


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jan 8 2010, 01:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870857


> :Welcome 2: so glad you joined us and the picture of your little Lillie is so cute, hope you posts more pictures and stories about Lillie. We love pictures. I am sorry I don't know why she is doing this but just wanted to welcome you here. Hopefully someone else knows the reason for you.[/B]


Thank you so much for the welcome note! :biggrin: 
I hope to figure out how to post pictures and stories. I've been reviewing posts and pictures.
The site looks to have alot of interesting information and the pups are all adorable.
Take care.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi, Heather! I'm so glad to see your post. Sophie doesn't suck on anything, but she licks - our hands and mostly our comforter. If she gets in the bed before me I sometimes find a huge wet spot! I really don't know why she does that, but I don't think it's hurting her. I just think it's her way of relaxing and putting herself to sleep. Annie, on the other hand, just wants to lick and nibble on my face! But, both can lick faces and hands for hours if we let them. 

That was so nice of you to take Lillie in.

Love your avatar pic! We LOVE pictures!

Linda


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:Welcome 1: Lillie and Heather .. so nice to have you here  I LOVE your very CUTE avater. Is that Lillie? 

I don't know the reason behind Lillie's behavior - it sounds soo adorable though :wub2: :wub2: 

Kat


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome :Welcome 2: 

We love pictures and stories.

Great Name


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

welcome!

our Lilly used to nibble on everything! she'd get a piece of material between her upper and lower teeth and nibble until she heard a 'pop' sound. it never harmed the material, but it made little creases about 1 inch long. if we left a pair of slacks on the bed while we showered, it was quite likely that when we finished with the shower and went to put on the slacks, there could be up to 20 1-inch creases (at all angles) all over the front!! augh!

I made her a "nibble strip" and smeared it with a dab of mentholatum (another Lilly favorite) to help her make better choices about what to nibble on.

it was definitely a comfort thing for her; she was able to settle herself down quite nicely with this harmless habit.

then, she had to have all her top teeth removed. since she was no longer able to nibble, she switched to licking her bed.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Daisy was given this stuffed animal bear as a puppy and she has sucked on that bear's arm ever since she got it! The bear is so old and nasty looking now but I think she would be devastated if I got rid of it! I think it is a comfort thing for her too because she will do it before she goes to sleep. In fact, she will usually fall asleep with the bear paw in her mouth. She only sucks on the same bear paw and not the other one....she doesn't like change!

It's so funny to hear that other malts do things like this too!


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

:ThankYou: 

I'm relieved to know other Malts share in her love for sucking/licking/nibbling.
I don't mind her doing it but wanted to make sure it wasn't a "bad habit". I don't like to the wet spots on our clothing, blankets, etc. so I'll get her a special blanket or bear and persuade her into sucking on it. 

Hope you ladies have a wonderful Friday!! :wub2:


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Jan 8 2010, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870992


> Daisy was given this stuffed animal bear as a puppy and she has sucked on that bear's arm ever since she got it! The bear is so old and nasty looking now but I think she would be devastated if I got rid of it! I think it is a comfort thing for her too because she will do it before she goes to sleep. In fact, she will usually fall asleep with the bear paw in her mouth. She only sucks on the same bear paw and not the other one....she doesn't like change!
> 
> It's so funny to hear that other malts do things like this too![/B]


 :goodpost: 

Your post was very helpful.
I'm going to try to find Lillie a stuffed toy/blanket that can be just for her. Is Daisy's bear the same size as her or smaller?
Do you know what type of material it is made of? Lillie loves very soft materials. She also puts herself to sleep by sucking.
It's almost like she is nursing.


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 8 2010, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870965


> welcome!
> 
> our Lilly used to nibble on everything! she'd get a piece of material between her upper and lower teeth and nibble until she heard a 'pop' sound. it never harmed the material, but it made little creases about 1 inch long. if we left a pair of slacks on the bed while we showered, it was quite likely that when we finished with the shower and went to put on the slacks, there could be up to 20 1-inch creases (at all angles) all over the front!! augh!
> 
> ...


I've never heard of giving them mentholatum. Where do you purchase it at?
How did you make a "nibble strip"? 
Did the nibbling cause her teeth to need to be removed?
Lillie loves to lick too but only skin, not objects.
Thank you for your reply. Very interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to SM. I think the sucking is just a comforting thing. My pug does that all the time. Seriously, all the time. When she's ready to go to sleep, she'll go find a toy, put it under her head and will suck on it, just like a pacifier. If she wasn't such a strong chewer, I'd find a pacifier for her.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

QUOTE (mama2lillie @ Jan 8 2010, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871019


> QUOTE (maltlove @ Jan 8 2010, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870992





> Daisy was given this stuffed animal bear as a puppy and she has sucked on that bear's arm ever since she got it! The bear is so old and nasty looking now but I think she would be devastated if I got rid of it! I think it is a comfort thing for her too because she will do it before she goes to sleep. In fact, she will usually fall asleep with the bear paw in her mouth. She only sucks on the same bear paw and not the other one....she doesn't like change!
> 
> It's so funny to hear that other malts do things like this too![/B]


 :goodpost: 

Your post was very helpful.
I'm going to try to find Lillie a stuffed toy/blanket that can be just for her. Is Daisy's bear the same size as her or smaller?
Do you know what type of material it is made of? Lillie loves very soft materials. She also puts herself to sleep by sucking.
It's almost like she is nursing.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The bear is about the same size as her. I'm not sure what the material is because I cut the tags off but it is very soft. 
She does look like she is nursing when she does it! Her paws even start kneading into the bear and she makes little sucking sounds. 
I always thought Daisy would stop this as she got older but now she is 3 and still does it!


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Jan 8 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871038


> QUOTE (mama2lillie @ Jan 8 2010, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871019





> QUOTE (maltlove @ Jan 8 2010, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870992





> Daisy was given this stuffed animal bear as a puppy and she has sucked on that bear's arm ever since she got it! The bear is so old and nasty looking now but I think she would be devastated if I got rid of it! I think it is a comfort thing for her too because she will do it before she goes to sleep. In fact, she will usually fall asleep with the bear paw in her mouth. She only sucks on the same bear paw and not the other one....she doesn't like change!
> 
> It's so funny to hear that other malts do things like this too![/B]


 :goodpost: 

Your post was very helpful.
I'm going to try to find Lillie a stuffed toy/blanket that can be just for her. Is Daisy's bear the same size as her or smaller?
Do you know what type of material it is made of? Lillie loves very soft materials. She also puts herself to sleep by sucking.
It's almost like she is nursing.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The bear is about the same size as her. I'm not sure what the material is because I cut the tags off but it is very soft. 
She does look like she is nursing when she does it! Her paws even start kneading into the bear and she makes little sucking sounds. 
I always thought Daisy would stop this as she got older but now she is 3 and still does it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lillie does the kneading too when she is really tired!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (mama2lillie @ Jan 8 2010, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870859


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 8 2010, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870854





> Welcome to SM!
> 
> My Jax sucks/nibbles on the pillows and blankets. His favorite is micro suede stuff. I don't quite know why he does it, I think he finds comfort in it. [/B]


Thank you for replying.

Lillie LOVES my micro suede blanket. It comforts her to suck too. She oftens falls asleep sucking on stuff.

My BIL said the lady he bought her from said her mother passed while giving birth to Lillie and her brother (he also passed away). The breeder bottle fed her. 

I wonder if this has anything to do with her "comfort" habit ...

Was Jax bottle fed?
[/B][/QUOTE]


In Lillie's case, I think the fact that her mother passed away :smcry: has A LOT to with her blanket sucking.

Dr. Nick Dodman, a veterinary behaviorist, has a section about flank sucking and blanket sucking in his book titled "The Well Adjusted Dog". Scroll up to the bottom of page 170 to find the top of the section about flank sucking and blanket sucking here:

Link to section of "The Well Adjusted Dog"




Joy


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 8 2010, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871100


> QUOTE (mama2lillie @ Jan 8 2010, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870859





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 8 2010, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870854





> Welcome to SM!
> 
> My Jax sucks/nibbles on the pillows and blankets. His favorite is micro suede stuff. I don't quite know why he does it, I think he finds comfort in it. [/B]


Thank you for replying.

Lillie LOVES my micro suede blanket. It comforts her to suck too. She oftens falls asleep sucking on stuff.

My BIL said the lady he bought her from said her mother passed while giving birth to Lillie and her brother (he also passed away). The breeder bottle fed her. 

I wonder if this has anything to do with her "comfort" habit ...

Was Jax bottle fed?
[/B][/QUOTE]


In Lillie's case, I think the fact that her mother passed away :smcry: has A LOT to with her blanket sucking.

Dr. Nick Dodman, a veterinary behaviorist, has a section about flank sucking and blanket sucking in his book titled "The Well Adjusted Dog". Scroll up to the bottom of page 170 to find the top of the section about flank sucking and blanket sucking here:

Link to section of "The Well Adjusted Dog"


Joy
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Joy.
The section in Dr. Dodman's book is very interesting.
It makes so much sense now. 
I guess I need to start redirecting her attention to something else when I see her "suckle" on objects. I hate to take away her comfort item but don't want this habit to cause medical problems such as the ones stated in Dr. Dodman's book.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have one dog that will lick and chew my clothes when they are on the bed before I get dressed in the morning.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (mama2lillie @ Jan 8 2010, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871021


> I've never heard of giving them mentholatum. Where do you purchase it at?
> How did you make a "nibble strip"?
> Did the nibbling cause her teeth to need to be removed?
> Lillie loves to lick too but only skin, not objects.
> Thank you for your reply. Very interesting. :biggrin:[/B]


Mentholatum is like Vick's Vapo Rub... it has the smell of menthol in it, which, in Lilly's case, she LOVED! you should be able to use a drop of peppermint or anything else that would draw your beloved fur-face Lillie to the item.
the "nibble strip" was merely a piece of cloth that I sewed so there were no raw edges.
I don't believe the nibbling caused her loss of teeth; I think it's because our Lilly didn't chew on anything hard enough that could "clean" her teeth. but then again, I could be wrong.

I will be interested to read the article by Dr Dodman.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting that this topic was brought up this week. I just read that a canine compulsive disorder gene has been found in dogs, and they mention flank and/or blanket sucking compulsive behaviors in the second paragraph of this article:


Canine Compulsive Disorder Gene Identified in Dogs


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 10 2010, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871879


> Interesting that this topic was brought up this week. I just read that a canine compulsive disorder gene has been found in dogs, and they mention flank and/or blanket sucking compulsive behaviors in the second paragraph of this article:
> 
> 
> Canine Compulsive Disorder Gene Identified in Dogs[/B]


Interesting article.
I'm torn on whether or not to allow Lillie to continue sucking on blankets/clothing. :confused1: 
She does it daily. I know it relaxes and comforts her but don't want to allow her to continue this behavior if it's going to cause her health problems later down the road.
I'm going to discuss this with her vet at our next appointment.
For now, I've been removing the object as soon as I see her sucking and then hold her to redirect her attention.


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

I've also purchased a Kong (mini size) for her. She will chew on it for a few minutes but would prefer a blanket.
I'm trying to encourage the chewing, instead of sucking.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bianca who will be 2 in april does that too.. what she does is she will nibble on a blanket and then lick it and then nibble it.. so she doesnt do the sucking.. I didnt realize she was doing this until i noticed a spot on my blanket that is almost threadbare!!

She does it with soft carpet too like my bathroom rug.. I always make her stop.. and give her a flossy or something to chew on.. I honestly think she does it out of boredom


----------



## cpaige0522 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone-

I am new the forum and I was coming on here to discuss this very issue! I have a little 1 yo munchkin named Snowy who I adore but I am becoming really concerned with his behavior of chewing on blankets and soft things. He has gotten to the point where it has made him throw up- one time he threw up a whole tassel of a blanket much to my shock and dismay. I had no idea that he had ripped it off much less ingested it- I was so upset that I called the vet crying convinced I had grossly neglected my dog. I desperately am seeking a way to mitigate this habit beyond my usual discouragement and attempt to distract him, I noticed that it was mentioned that a chewing strip would be helpful...does anyone else have any additional suggestions? I really need help, I am afraid something really terrible is going to happen to him like an obstruction etc. Please help!!!

Btw- I love all the cute puppies on here! Maltese are the best!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My Maltese don't suck on anything........... but our old sheltie "Katie" sucks on anything thats sweaty..........she will push over the hamper or go into a laundry basket....... pull out the used panties or briefs and suck on them..........the crotch only.......the stinkier the more she wants them ! We are the only people I know that keep the hamper or laundry baskets in the garden tub!

My Maltese Emma.......licks things........preferably human skin....she is a toe/foot washer........ and when we are gone and we come home....she licks the window of the glass front door....... Trying to lick her way out?

Mimi is well adjusted , no weird hang ups, but then again she didn't leave her momma until she was over 5 months old.

Oh I forgot , both Malts shred paper.......and Mimi will even chew on a legal pad if you leave it down.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have no idea why but just in the last 3 or 4 days ive noticed that myas started doing this too. Shes 7 months and has never done it before. She was doing it to my Pjs the other night in bed! and ive also caught her sucking the pillow. She seems quite happy and isnt doing any harm or biting it but its strange that shes just started it :mellow:


----------



## mama2lillie (Jan 8, 2010)

Both my Maltese and Maltipoo are panty thieves. My Malt is my toilet paper shredder.


I've tried to re-direct Lillie's attention when I see her sucking on blankets/clothing but it's impossible to keep her from doing it.

I found this article: http://www.dogbehaviour.com/articles/dogs/objectsucking.htm

In the article it states:

"Such dogs are more likely to be loving and sweet-natured, to be more dependant on the company and protection of their owners, more unhappy about being parted from them and more likely to suffer from disturbances if rehomed or separated from their owners."

"Dogs that have left their mother and littermates at an young age, or have been hand-reared, also seem to be more likely to develop the object-sucking syndrome."

"It also seems to be quite common in dogs that have had more than one owner, particularly if they were rehomed at an early age. Patch, a rescue dog (pictured opposite) likes to suck his teddy until he goes to sleep and will take it with him to his bed."

All of the above describes my Lillie and the things that she has endured in her very short lifetime.

My vet suggested that I allow her to suck on a particular object. I have purchased a Zanies Snuggle Bear Blanket for her.
The vet advised me that removing her "comfort" item may be detrimental to her mentally. He does not believe sucking will cause her physical problems as long as she is closely monitored.

Good luck to you and your furbaby. :biggrin:


----------

